# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Alternative to Foam Filler strips for corrugated roof to flashing

## tobot

Hi Everybody 
THE LONG STORY 
I've filled the gap between our corrugated skillion roof and it's flashing at the front parapet wall.  
I used the foam filler strips, but we are still getting a load of leaves, jacaranda in particular, in our ceiling space where I store stuff, and I'm getting sick of clearing the mess up. 
I thought I could fill the gaps with expanding foam, as I can access it fine, but I couldn't find out whether or not the stuff is suitable at the very high temperatures it will be subject to up there. 
What do you reckon? 
THE SHORT STORY 
Can you use expanding foam filler to fill gaps between corrugated zincalume and roof flashing? Will it stand the high temperatures? 
thanks a million 
Tobot

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Should be no problem at all.

----------


## Markt

I've had some expanding foam filling the gaps in my steel roof for the last two years and there has been no problems.

----------


## tobot

Excellent! Good to know I can go ahead...

----------


## olmeri

You can get profile cut metal flashings to suit a range of sheet types and situations.  Go to www.shedproducts.com

----------


## greenhj

i hedged my bets and used the fire resistant expanding foam in my shed  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jonesy_SA

Expanding foam was used on my place and has rusted out in those areas. Moisture buildup, chemical in the foam who knows, as it was by previous owners.

----------

